#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  LED TUBE

## Banned

Iemand al ervaringen met de LED tubes van JB Systems ??

Heb er net 4 binnengekregen met controller.

Effect is leuk en kleuren zijn mooi.

Vanuit de fabriek zijn er leuke combinatie's gemaakt.

Graag hoor ik jullie meningen over deze tubes

----------


## cherry69

wat heb je er voor betaald ? als ik zo vrij mag zijn ?

----------


## ronny

heb er een mail over gehad van beglec. Wat ik me afvraag is hoe het nu met die dmx functie zit. Wat kan je nu allemaal bedienen via dmx?

mvg
ronny

----------


## Banned

Voor de buizen zal ik rond de 115 betaalen en voor de controller 80. De prijs weet ik nog niet helemaal precies ( zal er niet veel van afwijken ) want de faktuur heb ik nog niet gehad

De DMX is als volgt :

CH1 voor het selecteren van de chasers 
CH2 voor de snelheid van deze chasers
CH3 voor de interval tijd 
CH4 Strobe effect

Als CH1 is gesloten ( 0 )

dan is CH2 voor de rode leds
       CH3 voor de groene leds
       CH4 voor de blauwe leds

Dan kun je de buis RGB bedienen

----------


## luc2366

is er een verschil tss deze tubes en die van showtec?

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door luc2366_
> 
> is er een verschil tss deze tubes en die van showtec?



Ken de JB tubes nog niet, maar regelmatig producties gedaan met met de showtec ledtubes.

Als die JB tubes RGB zouden zijn zou dit een hele vooruitgang betekenen tov de showtec ledtubes.
Nadeel van de showtec tubes is ook dat je met vaste programma's werkt en slechts een beperkt aantal tubes per controller kan koppelen. Verder werken ze nog niet echt stabiel. Kleurtjes doen soms erg vreemd en lockup ook al paar keer meegemaakt.
Controller ff uittrekken en hij gaat weer verder. Wel een probleem als die ergens ver weg liggen.


Bijkomend vraagje... als je die RGB-functie gebruikt, is dat dan meteen voor alle tubes die op die controller hangen of kan je ook per segment RGB aansturen?

----------


## Banned

Heb ze nog niet DMX gebruikt. Op deze controller kun je max 4000 buizen aansluiten.

Je kunt 200 buizen op een fase zetten.

kan je bij showtec ook meerder kleuren in een buis maken ?? ( bv 4 stuks )

Bij deze JB kan dat wel ( via controller )

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> kan je bij showtec ook meerder kleuren in een buis maken ?? ( bv 4 stuks )
> Bij deze JB kan dat wel ( via controller )



De showtec ledtube is opgedeeld in segmenten die je kan aansturen via de controller.
Maar je kan die kleurtjes enkel kiezen volgens een bepaald patroon per segment en tube. Je kan dus niet per segment zeggen: kleur X, kleur Y...
Steeds een vast programma/chase.
Wel de hele tube in 1 van de 7 kleurtjes kan wel.


Maar als je maar 3 kanalen ter beschikking hebt (RGB) zoals je aangeeft lijkt het me dat je per controller (en of je daar nu 1 of 4000 tubes op hebt hangen) dit voor ALLE tubes achter de controller telt.
Of zie ik dat mis en kan je bij de JB's per segment en per tube een apart kleurtje toewijzen via RGB? En is dat FULL RGB?

----------


## Banned

Zoals ik al zei heb ik nog niet met de DMX funktie gewerkt. Nog geen tijd voor gehad.

http://&#91;IMG]http://img15.exs.cx/img1....jpg&#91;/IMG]

Dit zijn de mogelijkheden van de buis ( hetzelfde als showtec ?? )

Ik bedoel zoals de laatste 3 buizen ??

----------


## LuxProDeo

Heeft iemand al een vergelijkende test kunnen doen met de led tubes van Showtec, CLS en JB Systems naast elkaar?

Qua helderheid/lichtopbrengst, mogelijkheden, kwaliteit, degelijkheid van de constructie, dat soort dingen- ben erg benieuwd.

JB Systems zit qua aanschafprijs natuurlijk een flinke slag onder Showtec en CLS, ben benieuwd op welk vlak ze deze bezuiniging hebben gerealiseerd? (minder LEDs - minder stevig - minder nauwkeurige sturing ?)

LuxProDeo

----------


## admin

Ter info: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/nieuws/te...id=77&zoneid=7

----------


## cornedure

Nog eens een vraagje, want ik snap het niet helemaal:

Hoeveel DMX-kanalen gebruikt een Showtec controller? Ik heb gezien dat er vier uitgangen zijn. Betekent dit 4 x 4 DMX-kanalen, of slechts 1 x 4 DMX-kanalen? 

Anders gezegd: kan ik 4 verschillende kleuren kiezen per Showtec controller of slechts 1?

----------


## PowerSound

Klein vraagje, moet je telkens een stroomkabel EN een signaalkabel tussen 2 tubes plaatsen ? Kunnen die mannen geen systeem uitvinden met slechts een kabel of is het toch zo ?

----------


## stijnH

ik heb ook alleen maar de showtec tegen gekomen dus van de andere weet ik het niet maar ze werken met maar 1 kabeltje hoor (wel een prutssysteem voor de verbindingen maarja)

----------


## Overdrive

Ja helaas wel, maar die zijn wel meteen IP44.

Voor de dmx functie:
Als idd kanaal 1 op '0' staat zijn kanaal 2,3 en 4 voor RGB en dit geld voor ALLE buizen in de keten.

----------


## od

Ga er mij bestellen bij top M van het merk aztek
buizen 1meter lang 17 watt
voor binnen en buiten!!!
kleuren rood geel wit paars oranje groen blauw 14 variabele kleuren 
controler max 280 let-tubes
25 automove modes
dmx 512
prijs verkooptube 135 euro
controler 82 euro

----------


## wimbru

> citaat:_Geplaatst door PowerSound_
> 
> Klein vraagje, moet je telkens een stroomkabel EN een signaalkabel tussen 2 tubes plaatsen ? Kunnen die mannen geen systeem uitvinden met slechts een kabel of is het toch zo ?



U zou toch moeten weten dat men zwakstroom en sterkstroom niet op dezelfde connector mag aansluiten...

Zelfs de Chinezen weten dat!

Of bedoel je dat alles op laagspanning moet? Dan zul je er toch geen 100 in een ketting moeten aansluiten! 2200 watt op 12 volt...Contactjes van 20 ampère, kabel van 4 mm² en zo...

----------


## Orbis

waarom lukt dat dan wél bij de showtec tubes?

----------


## Banned

Dat is op zich een goede beslissing maar aan de ene kant is het ook storingsgevoeliger.

Vindt het zelf ook wel wat minder dat je de stroomconnecties apart zijn ( deze kun je niet mooi wegwerken ) maar het lijkt mij wel veiliger. 

Je kunt geen stroom en line / dmx samen voegen in een kabel want dit veroorzaakt een storing en als er een kabelbreuk zou zijn krijgt je DMX signaal 220V binnen !!!!  Kun je alles wat achter dit signaal zit wegdoen......

----------


## AH

[code]e kunt geen stroom en line / dmx samen voegen in een kabel want dit veroorzaakt een storing en als er een kabelbreuk zou zijn krijgt je DMX signaal 220V binnen !!!! Kun je alles wat achter dit signaal zit wegdoen......[/code]

Wat is dit dan
http://www.shop.licht-geluid.nl/Sear...CategoryID=452

----------


## Banned

Dat is een dikke kabel met twee verschillende afgeschermde kabels erin. Bij showtec zit volgens mij stroom en signaal in een mantel ......Want het is een vrij dunne kabel

----------


## Orbis

ik dacht het niet, bij showtec is de connector een soort van 'oversized' DIN plug zeg maar, dus zeker geen 220, volgens mij werken die tubes gewoon op laagspanning en kan dat geen enkel kwaad om samen te stoppen in één kabel...

----------


## Banned

ik zal niet strijen over dikte van kabel Mijn mening is dat hij vrij dun is en volgens mij gaat er wel 220V doorheen omdat de trafo's in de buis zit verwerkt net als bij JB Systems .... ( deze buizen komen uit dezelfde fabriek ) Showtec kiest voor een kabel en JB voor twee. Tuurlijk is showtec een stuk makkelijker maar ik denk dat op lang termijn die van JB een stuk degelijker zijn ( JB is ook voordeliger ) en ik vindt die rubberen stekkers voor 220V toch iets veiliger.

----------


## Joopknoop

En wat een dikke stroomkabbels zitten erop bij JB! 
Wij hebben ze ook net binnen. Leuk effect. 
Heeft iemand trouwens enig idee hoe via de controller (niet via dmx)
elke buis een andere kleur kan krijgen? Dit betekent 
dat elke buis een soort van adres heeft. 
Ik ga vrijdag er eens grondiger naar kijken

Groeten Joopknoop

----------


## devosb

Volgens mij zijn er 2 versies in omloop van de led-tubes

12 V versie 
1 doosje voor maximum 4000 tubes voor DMX en sturing
1 doosje voeding voor maximum 8 of 12 tubes
met speciale voedingskabel naar elke tube
Wordt onder andere geleverd door MacMah

220V versie
doorlusbaar
met speciale signaalplug en gewone shuko M en F 
1 doosje voor maximum 4000 tubes voor DMX en sturing
geen voeding benodigd
Geleverd oa. door MacMah, JBsys, ...

Wat ik wel raar vindt is dat JB in de folder schrijft dat de buizen van hen ook RGB stuurbaar zijn (dan is bovenstaande theorie fout). Heeft iemand dit al gezien????? Het is echter onwaarschijnlijk gezien de prijs van alle merken heel dicht bij elkaar in de buurt ligt.

Voor de geinteresseerden enige gebruikservaringen:
* Mechanisch nogal fragiel (buis en connectoren). Ik heb een ijzeren profiel aan de achterkant bevestigd met M10 moeren ingelast voor bevestiging met normale hookclamps.
* Ik overweeg om over te schakelen op XLR connectoren voor signaal. Heeft iemand dit al gedaan? Voordeel: kabel is universeel en niet zo stug - Nadeel: waterbestendigheid/ verkoopwaarde.
* Kleuren zijn zeer "hard" en iets moeilijker te integreren in lichtshow. Er zijn slechts weinig chases die over alle buizen doorlopen, en deze gebruiken dan alle kleuren, zodat ze moeilijk in de lichtshow te integreren zijn.

----------


## snoei

De JB buizen zijn RGB aanstuurbaar, heb hier momenteel 4 buisjes liggen als test. (channel 1 van de dmx op 0, en dan met 2,3,4 kun je de rgb waarden regelen.)

----------


## DidierB

We hebben ze ook getest, naar wat ik hoor zouden ze in tegenstelling tot de showtec variant wel RGB mengen toelaten, in eender welke combinatie. De kleuren zouden ook mooier zijn.

Heb ze nog niet in actie gezien maar ben wel benieuwd. Er zijn er namelijk 100 aangekomen om "de winkel te versieren voor de kerstdagen"...


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## TimTroy

Opgelet met de led tubes van Top M.
Ik heb uit goede bron vernomen dat die dingen geen RGB mogelijkheid hebben, enkel de ingebouwde programma's.

Het grote verschil tussen de Showtec en de JB is dat de JB led tubes rechtstreeks op 220V werken en dus geen extra voedingsblokken nodig hebben. Bij de Showtecs moet je om de 8 tubes een voedingsblok zetten.
Die kost geld en is een lelijke doos die in de weg hangt...

----------


## Justin

Komt er eigenlijk wel licht vanaf, of kleurt de buis gewoon ? Kun je het gebruiken als belichting of is het een decoratiedingetje?

----------


## Joopknoop

to Justin:
Je kan het meer gebruiken als decoratie effect. Het geeft een soort gelijk effect/lichtsterkte als neon. Kijk anders even bij de topic van Innercity. Daar zie je aardig wat van die buisjes. Komt niet heel veel licht vanaf, maar is wel leuke decoratie. 

Groeten Joopknoop

----------


## _Jasper

To joopknoop:

Even door over de lichtopbrengst. Zou je het kunnen vergelijken met een (gekleurde)tl-buis? Of is deze laatste toch wel veel feller?

----------


## NiTRO

Led tubes van Showtec krijgen binnenkort ook een software en controller update, ook gaan er veel nieuwe LED lights uitkomen, dit met Frankfurter Messe.

groet,
ERC

----------


## axs

Net even aan het experimenteren met de JB ledtubes.
Kleuren zijn niet super, maar bruikbaar.

Mogelijkheid is er idd om RGB mixing toe te passen in een bepaalde mode van de controller.
Echter is het niet mogelijk om per segment of hele tube te adresseren via DMX. Alles achter de controller wordt dus die kleur.

In DMX-mode wordt kanaal 1 gebruikt voor het selecteren van de programma's en de 3 verdere kanalen voor snelheid/interval/flash-rate indien kanaal 1 op 0 staat.
Indien RGB noodzakelijk is, wordt kanaal 1 niet gebruikt (0) en worden de 3 volgende kanalen RGB.

Blijft dus leuk dat je de ingebouwde programma's kan gebruiken via DMX en eventueel ook RGB-colourmix kan toepassen echter telt de RGB dus enkel voor alle tubes achter de controller en dan is het nog niet mogelijk om het segment te selecteren. Gemiste kans!

Ook een minpuntje is dat de DMX-adressering enkel tussen 0 en 255 zit.

Lockups en afwijkende kleuren in de verschillende segmenten/tubes heb ik nog niet echt kunnen merken! En dat is heel wat in vergelijking met de showtecs!

----------


## cornedure

> citaat:Ook een minpuntje is dat de DMX-adressering enkel tussen 0 en 255 zit.



Huh? Kan je dat eens toelichten? 

Mijn ervaring? Heel leuke aanvulling voor een lichtshow. Neem genoeg controllers op je constructie en je kan prachtige combinaties maken. 

De mogelijkheid om ze RGB te besturen is machtig. Steek maar eens een FX op een van de kanalen. Heel leuk. 

De fades zijn een beetje schokkerig. 

Dat ze niet per segment te besturen zijn, tja, daar is de prijs ook naar.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door cornedure_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Ook een minpuntje is dat de DMX-adressering enkel tussen 0 en 255 zit.
> ...



Je kan geen DMX-adres boven de 255 toekennen aan de controller, DMX-standaard is normaal 1-512.

----------


## LJ Magirus

Beste,

Hoe zit het eigenlijk met de strobofunctie die de jb ledtubes beschikken?
Na bovenstaande te hebben doorlezen kan ik dus besluiten dat
al de buizen wit strobo aansturen niet mogelijk is?

Greets
Lj Magirus

----------


## Overdrive

Jawel, is gewoon mogelijk. Met kanaal 1 selecteer je de statische kleur wit en met kanaal 4 kan je de "shutter" instellen. Alle buizen knipperen tegelijk dat wel.

----------


## G-LiTe

Over dit topic van de LED-tubes wil ik even het volgende kwijt.
Heb zelf tijdens meerdere programmeersessies mogen ervaren dat deze LED-tubes zo beperkt zijn in hun mogelijkheden (als je het op dat vlak vergelijkt met de systemen van Lagotronics of Thomas).
De grootste tip om er enigszin nog wat creatiefs mee te kunnen doen is om steeds per kleine segmentjes, of zelfs per tube een controller te voorzien.

G-LiTe

----------


## Overdrive

Ja precies, gewoon per buis een controller (en dan alleen dmx menu erin)  :Big Grin:

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Effe op een rijtje...

dus ik begrijp dat als je in het geval van Showtech, led buizen onafhankelijk wil aansturen qua effecten, deze allemaal een eigen controller moeten hebben. MAW als er meerdere ledtubed achter 1 uitgang hangen van de controller, doen ze allemaal hetzelfde ? 

Hoe zit dat dan bij de versie van JB Systems ? 

En het concert van Koen Wouters in het Sportpaleis vorig jaar, dat waren toch de Showtec tubes ?

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SpaceyDeeJ_
> 
> Effe op een rijtje...
> 
> dus ik begrijp dat als je in het geval van Showtech, led buizen onafhankelijk wil aansturen qua effecten, deze allemaal een eigen controller moeten hebben. MAW als er meerdere ledtubed achter 1 uitgang hangen van de controller, doen ze allemaal hetzelfde ? 
> 
> Hoe zit dat dan bij de versie van JB Systems ? 
> 
> En het concert van Koen Wouters in het Sportpaleis vorig jaar, dat waren toch de Showtec tubes ?



als je echt creatief wil zijn en zelf chases maken heb je een aparte controller per tube nodig.
Je kan namelijk enkel de controller benaderen via DMX en niet een aparte tube die aan de controller hangt selecteren.

De controller heeft echter wel ingebouwde programma's die lopen over alle tubes achter die controller. Zitten enkele bruikbare chases in, maar niet veel...

Enige oplossing is dus een controller per tube.
Spijtig dat er geen extra kanaal bestaat om een tube/segment te adresseren.
Aangezien je op de controller zelf MOET aangeven hoeveel tubes er achter hangen, zijn ze wel adresseerbaar, maar dit gedeelte is dus niet toegankelijk via DMX... JAMMER

Op clouseau waren het idd de showtec ledtubes.

2 G-lite: Had jij ook geen showtecs mee op K3?

----------


## G-LiTe

To axs,

Yes idd, zowel op in de laatste K3 theatertour, als bij de Spring concert-tour had ik de Showtecs op de tafel. Ik blijf het krengen vinden om te programmeren maar kan begrijpen waarom LD's (in dit geval PWL) ervoor kiezen. Het blijft een erg 'betaalbare' LED-variant.

Bij K3 heb ik 1 controller per tube, maar het zijn slechts een paar tubes en oorspronkelijk in het decor aangebracht om digitale cijfers te kunnen vormen 'digits'.

Bij de Spring-set heb ik 48 tubes op 24 controllers en daar ben ik al iets creatiever kunnen zijn. Je kan er best aardige dingen uit toveren als je veel controllers voorziet en als je met een stopwatch bepaalde gepreprogrameerde loopjes die in de controller zitten timed.

Zo heb je bvb. de loop waarin er een looplichtje is dat de buis van geel segment voor segment naar rood gaat of vise versa, normaal gaat aan het eind van de loop hetzelfde gebeuren maar dan met een andere kleurencombinatie. Wanneer je echter je commando in een 2 stap chase steekt met de timing om van 1 loop tot einde, dan kun je het loopje met de twee dezelfde kleuren eindeloos laten duren. Als je dan dat ook nog een beetje spread qua delay over de verschillende controllers, dan heb je al een aardig effectje.

En zo zijn er nog combinaties.
Gewoon een tijdje ermee spelen, en vooral ook met je timing.

G-LiTe

----------


## LJ Magirus

To overdrive

Mephisto schreef

De DMX is als volgt :

CH1 voor het selecteren van de chasers 
CH2 voor de snelheid van deze chasers
CH3 voor de interval tijd 
CH4 Strobe effect

Als CH1 is gesloten ( 0 )

dan is CH2 voor de rode leds
CH3 voor de groene leds
CH4 voor de blauwe leds

En u zei dus

Met kanaal 1 selecteer je de statische kleur wit en met kanaal 4 kan je de "shutter" instellen.

Zit tussen de chasen dan ook de statische kleur wit? Want kan even niet meer volgen

Ik ben namelijk van plan om me er binnekort (bij de nieuwe jb promotie) een doosje te gaan halen. Aangezien ik veel op technofeestjes sta vind ik het dus belangrijk dat ik de buizen wit wil laten strobo'en (of hoe ge het ook wilt noemen).

----------


## Overdrive

Tussen de chases zitten in het begin idd ook statische kleuren. Ik heb ze aankomende zaterdag weer in gebruik voor hardstijl feestje en zal even voor de zekerheid kijken of wit er ook tussen zit, maar daar ben ik 99,9% zeker van.

Je hoord nog van me!

Edit: Wit zit er dus gewoon tussen, dus wit stroben kan dus  :Smile:

----------


## LJ Magirus

Thx voor de informatie!!

LJ Magirus

----------


## Joopknoop

Weten jullie wat voor type kabels het zijn die in de jb-systems led tubes het "programma" doorgeven (de kabel die aan de IP44 norm voldoet). Ik heb namelijk binnenkort een feestje en wil meerdere rijen maken  die naar elkaar toe lopen. Maar als ik in het midden ben aangekomen moet ik dus naar de andere kant om daar opnieuwe te beginnen. Zo lopen de programma's tegen elkaar in. 
-&gt;-&gt;-&gt;-&gt;-&gt;&lt;-&lt;-&lt;-&lt;- 
Zoiets dus. Alleen ik zit met het probleem dat wij slecht 2 lange kabels meegeleverd hebben gekregen. Dus of ik moet extra kabels kopen (waarvan ik het type niet weet) of er moet een andere oplossing komen. Heeft iemand al geprobeerd om xlr-kabel (wel met een omvorm plugje) er tussen te stoppen. Ik zat zelf te denken dat dit niet kon vanwege de verschillende weerstand. Ik ben benieuwd

----------


## Banned

met een gewone dmx kabel kan dit ook alleen zullen de aansluitingen niet 100% passen maar het werkt wel.

Zo heb ik ze ook getest en het werkte gewoon.

Die kabels die JB levert zijn in feite DMX kabels met een vochtbestendige schroefsluiting.

Voor de prijs kan je ze niet laten liggen en je hebt ze in  5M en 10M de Stroomkabels van JB die voor de tubes zijn, zijn te krijgen in 5 10 en 25M enb voor dat geld kun je ze zelf niet maken.

Nadeel is dat ze een luchtje hebben en ietswat stug zijn.

----------


## Joopknoop

Bedankt voor het advies. Ik denk dat ik hier wel verder mee kom.

----------


## Rv

Beste allemaal,

Ik ben op zoek naar dimbare TL-lampen, maar als ik dit topic doorlees kan ik evengoed opteren voor lebtubes. Rest me natuurlijk maar één vraag: zijn die ledtubes dimbaar? Ik lees het nergens ...

Wie kan me helpen, bedankt!!

----------


## wimbru

Deze van JB-Systems zijn via DMX dimbaar: kanaal 1 op 0%; kanalen 2, 3 e 4 geven RGB-mixing. HQ-power komt met ongeveer hetzelfde uit, maar zij spreken over "volledig programmeerbaar", maar wat of hoe... jaja, papier is geduldig!

Als vervanger van dimbare TL-lamp: een Tubeled is geen echte lichtbron; geeft enkel een effect.

Nog een vraagje: kan men die data-lijn splitsen?
Ik zou willen verticale strepen maken en ervoor zorgen dat die lopende effecten in dezelfde richting lopen. Je kunt natuurlijk per verticale streep een eigen controller plaatsen. De mogelijkheid om onderaan elke streep een verlengkabel naar boven laten lopen om dan aan de bovenkant van de volgende streep aan te sluiten wil ik niet gebruiken want dan kan men niet al de strepen een gelijke loopfunctie geven.
Ik dacht dus dat men elke verticale streep op zich laat adresseren (voor 3 meter hoogte dus maar 3 units laten adresseren) en dan via T-splitters het zootje op de controller aan te sluiten.

Iemand enige ervaring?

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door wimbru_
> 
> Deze van JB-Systems zijn via DMX dimbaar: kanaal 1 op 0%; kanalen 2, 3 e 4 geven RGB-mixing. HQ-power komt met ongeveer hetzelfde uit, maar zij spreken over "volledig programmeerbaar", maar wat of hoe... jaja, papier is geduldig!
> 
> Als vervanger van dimbare TL-lamp: een Tubeled is geen echte lichtbron; geeft enkel een effect.
> 
> Nog een vraagje: kan men die data-lijn splitsen?
> Ik zou willen verticale strepen maken en ervoor zorgen dat die lopende effecten in dezelfde richting lopen. Je kunt natuurlijk per verticale streep een eigen controller plaatsen. De mogelijkheid om onderaan elke streep een verlengkabel naar boven laten lopen om dan aan de bovenkant van de volgende streep aan te sluiten wil ik niet gebruiken want dan kan men niet al de strepen een gelijke loopfunctie geven.
> Ik dacht dus dat men elke verticale streep op zich laat adresseren (voor 3 meter hoogte dus maar 3 units laten adresseren) en dan via T-splitters het zootje op de controller aan te sluiten.
> ...



Absoluut geen ervaring mee, maar idd een interessante vraag!
Ik heb geen idee welk protocol wordt gebruikt tussen de controller en de tubes op zich. In ieder geval geen standaard DMX-protocol, that's for sure.
Tussen de interne controller van de tube en de led's is het een standaard PWM-signaal.

Grtz

----------


## CyberNBD

Over de kabels.  Ik heb hier alle tubes (showtec led tube basic, gelijk aan de JB's) omgesoldeerd naar XLR3, incl de controllers.  Dat omdat de verlengkabels erg slecht leverbaar zijn en ik er wel wat creatievers mee wil doen dan allemaal op een rijtje hangen [ :Embarrassment: )].  Verder nog een groot voordeel en dat is dat je DMX kabel normaliter altijd ruim voldoende bij je hebt, die led kabels kan je nogal es vergeten of moet je steeds bekijken hoe en wat je nodighebt.

Tussen de tubes gaat hier dus gewoon DMX  kabel (tasker 110 ohm) of audio XLR.  Tot op heden nog geen enkel probleem mee gehad.  Ik heb het hier indertijd toen ik aan het solderen was uitgeprobeerd met dik 200 meter xlr tussen 16 led tubes en ze bleven het gewoon prima doen.  Op opdracht ook geen problemen ondervonden.  Als je zo'n showtec kabel nader bestudeerd zal je ook zien dat dit gewoon 2 aderig + gevlochten afscherming is.

Nu nog even van die plastic ***** controllers wat deftigs te maken, en dat komt ook wel goed.  4 aan te sturen led-lijnen in 1 19" 3HE controller.  MET deftige knoppen en zonder al die klote adaptertjes [8D]

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door CyberNBD_
> 
> Over de kabels.  Ik heb hier alle tubes (showtec led tube basic, gelijk aan de JB's) omgesoldeerd naar XLR3, incl de controllers.  Dat omdat de verlengkabels erg slecht leverbaar zijn en ik er wel wat creatievers mee wil doen dan allemaal op een rijtje hangen [)].  Verder nog een groot voordeel en dat is dat je DMX kabel normaliter altijd ruim voldoende bij je hebt, die led kabels kan je nogal es vergeten of moet je steeds bekijken hoe en wat je nodighebt.
> 
> Tussen de tubes gaat hier dus gewoon DMX  kabel (tasker 110 ohm) of audio XLR.  Tot op heden nog geen enkel probleem mee gehad.  Ik heb het hier indertijd toen ik aan het solderen was uitgeprobeerd met dik 200 meter xlr tussen 16 led tubes en ze bleven het gewoon prima doen.  Op opdracht ook geen problemen ondervonden.  Als je zo'n showtec kabel nader bestudeerd zal je ook zien dat dit gewoon 2 aderig + gevlochten afscherming is.
> 
> Nu nog even van die plastic ***** controllers wat deftigs te maken, en dat komt ook wel goed.  4 aan te sturen led-lijnen in 1 19" 3HE controller.  MET deftige knoppen en zonder al die klote adaptertjes [8D]



Ombouwen naar XLR3 wordt momenteel idd bijna overal gedaan. De reden haalde je net al aan  :Wink: 


Maar we wachten verder nog steeds op het splitter verhaal.

----------


## stekelvarke

Nu we het hier toch over LED fixtures hebben, heeft er al iemand meer info of ervaringen met de nieuwe showtec pixel track?
Lijkt me wel leuk als je hier wat effectjes mee kan maken, (het is wel geen thomas pixelline maartoch)
Maar als je enkel 4 delen hebt die je van kleur kan laten weizigen lijkt het me niets.
http://highlite.omc.net/index.php/hi...ed_pixel_track

----------


## Stevie

Ook wij hebben XLR connectoren op de LED tubes geplaatst, een intensief werkje maar nadien heb je er wel de voordelen van.
Wat het splitten betreft geeft dit geen enkel probleem!  We hebben de lijn al opgesplitst in 8 delen en alles bleef perfect werken met gewone micro kabel...

----------


## luc2366

Ook wij hebben XLR connectoren op de LED tubes geplaatst, een intensief werkje maar nadien heb je er wel de voordelen van.

Ben ik ook van plan, maar welke nummering houden jullie aan? Ik heb de controller even opengevezen en merkte dat bij mij: 
1=- / 2=+ /3=GND

Houden jullie dit aan of wisselen jullie naar de xlr-standaard (GND / + / -)?

Ik heb de HQ-leds net binnen en ben van plan dat "volledig programmeren" eens uit te zoeken...

----------


## sjoerd

Dat maakt natuurlijk niet uit, is toch 1 op 1. Maar het lijkt me wel het verstandigste 
om de GND via de afsscherming te laten verlopen, dus via pen 1.

----------


## luc2366

vandaar m'n vraag: of er 1-op-1 omgebouwd wordt of dat de aders van 1 en 3 omgewisseld worden naar xlr-norm...

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Ik ben er geen voorstander van om alles maar van XLR3 te voorzien...
Op welke spanning werken deze buizen?

Lijkt me erg onhandig om tijdens een produktie dmx, geluid, intercom en ook ledtubes met hetzelfde type connector te verbinden. Het onderscheid tussen XLR3 voor geluid en XLR5 voor dmx is er niet voor niks! XLR4 is ook al in gebruik voor scrollers....
Misschien een kleine harting-norm??

----------


## sjoerd

heb je wel weer extra kabels nodig terwijl XLR meestal ruim aanwezig is..  Dan kun je net zo goed de originele stekkers er op laten zitten toch?

----------


## tom2006

heb net beide jb systemen geinstalleerd . Zowel de 12V als de 220V dus .
Werken aardig . Heb tot nu toe nog maar 1 crash gehad . De controller was even de laatste buis kwijt ( 5 stuks in 1 rij ) . Even de adressering opnieuw laten lopen , en gefixt . 
Blijkt soms voor te komen . Hang of stop die controllers dus niet op de meest onmogelijke plaatsen .
Van de 12V versie heb ik de kappen afgehaald . Dat geeft iets meer dan het dubbele aan lichtopbrengst .
Voor die prijs , zeker doen .

----------


## David_9850

ik heb er net 200 van showtec (dimbare) omgebouwd naar xlr 3, heb er 120 aan elkaar gehangen, per 10 controller gehangen (12 contr. dus :Smile: ) en helemaal gn problemen gehad....

----------


## Kevin_DM

Nog even een vraagje ivm de LED-controllers. 
Ik gebruik een troep tubes (230V/ signaal apart), vergelijkbaar met JB's (BnK, maar is uiteindelijk zelfde chinese fabrikaat). 

Weet er iemand of hier verschillende software versies van zijn uitgebracht, en of deze (naar de laatste versie) kunnen omgebouwd worden.
Dit vooral doordat, bij gebruik met verschillende controllers, de DMX-waardes niet volledig overeenkomen, en de programma's ook niet (black-out ligt bijvoorbeeld bij de ene op 0%, en bij de andere op 1%, en de colorchases-, flow en dergelijke programma's lopen niet synchroon (zelfde DMX waarde naar alle controllers, zelfde aantal tubes erachter, maar toch verschillende kleuren, snelheden etc). Zijn er nog die dit probleem hebben, en hoe lossen jullie dit op ?

Of zijn er ondertussen al geavanceerdere controllers op de markt ? (op frankfurt Messe hingen alleszinds volledige matrixen aangestuurd op 1 controller, met duidelijk veel uitgebreidere functies, maar de standhouders konden (mochten?) niet veel meer vertellen over de beschikbaarheid ervan.

----------


## NiTRO

> Nog even een vraagje ivm de LED-controllers. 
> Ik gebruik een troep tubes (230V/ signaal apart), vergelijkbaar met JB's (BnK, maar is uiteindelijk zelfde chinese fabrikaat). 
> 
> Weet er iemand of hier verschillende software versies van zijn uitgebracht, en of deze (naar de laatste versie) kunnen omgebouwd worden.
> Dit vooral doordat, bij gebruik met verschillende controllers, de DMX-waardes niet volledig overeenkomen, en de programma's ook niet (black-out ligt bijvoorbeeld bij de ene op 0%, en bij de andere op 1%, en de colorchases-, flow en dergelijke programma's lopen niet synchroon (zelfde DMX waarde naar alle controllers, zelfde aantal tubes erachter, maar toch verschillende kleuren, snelheden etc). Zijn er nog die dit probleem hebben, en hoe lossen jullie dit op ?
> 
> Of zijn er ondertussen al geavanceerdere controllers op de markt ? (op frankfurt Messe hingen alleszinds volledige matrixen aangestuurd op 1 controller, met duidelijk veel uitgebreidere functies, maar de standhouders konden (mochten?) niet veel meer vertellen over de beschikbaarheid ervan.



 
Als het hier gaat om de Showtec Basic Led Tubes zit er een mogelijk tot upgraden in. Gewoon alle controllers voorzien van een nieuwe processor.

----------


## Kevin_DM

Dit zijn de JB systems versies, ofwel de volgende:

http://www.verkoop.licht-geluid.nl/L...ctieset43.html

----------


## dj full effect

omdat mijn vraag over zowel de showtec en de jb system tube gaat toch maar even dit topic omhoog gehaald:

volgens mij sinds kort heeft de showtec een 19 inch controller... zou deze aangesloten kunnen worden op een jb system tube?

----------


## Outline

Nog even iets anders: weet iemand wat er gebruikt is in 'Speed of sound' van Coldplay?

----------


## stekelvarke

versa tubes aangestuurd met een Mbox media server van PRG.
http://www.prg.com/projects/coldplay

----------


## kim

volgens mij komen die van HQ power en die van showtec van de zelfde fabrikant dus zal er geen verschil op zitten mss wel in de software van de controller

----------


## dj full effect

ik heb nu de ledtubes van jb system!! super dingetjes... ik wil ze voor IN een truss gebruiken (3 hoeks) wat zou nou de beste manier zijn om deze vast te maken?? (wat voor truss klem?)

ik zag een tijd geleden ergens een truss constructie voor op een school, en die hadden ze in de poten van een truss carre gedaan... hoe zouden die dat vast gemaakt hebben??

----------


## Banned

Er zitten bij aankoop standaard beugeltjes bij om ze te monteren tegen een muur of iets anders ( deze kun je ook aan je truss monteren )

Makkelijker is om ze met tyrips te monteren ( geeft geen schade aan je terug en zijn makkelijk te verwijderen )

----------


## dj full effect

oww oke, ik dacht dat mensen echt truss klemmen op die beugeltjes schroeven oid..

----------


## ralph

Tie-raps...ik ga de discussie niet nogmaals aan.

Er zijn ook mensen die halfcouplers aan de eerder genoemde bijgeleverde bevestigingsstukjes bevestigen. Werkt lekker snel en is niet eenmalig.
Zal ff kijken of ik fotootje heb liggen.

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Tie-raps...ik ga de discussie niet nogmaals aan.



wil hier tog even op reageren:
jij denkt Tie-raps is gevaarlijk want als ze loskomen valt de tube in het publiek... maar hij gaat de tubes IN de truss leggen/vastmaken .... dus ik zie eigelijk niet veel gevaar dat ze dan in het publiek kunnen vallen... ze liggen toch IN de truss en er moet al heel wat gebeuren eer deze er uit zichzelf uitvallen... en in een rechtopstaande truss schuiven ze gewoon naar beneden?!

----------


## ralph

Dat denk ik helemaal niet, maar een ieder moet prima zelf weten wat íe doet en laat, ik ga voor de half couplers, zolang er op een tie-rap geen wll vermeld staat is het wat mij betreft geen hijsgereedschap.

----------


## dj full effect

> Dat denk ik helemaal niet, maar een ieder moet prima zelf weten wat íe doet en laat, ik ga voor de half couplers, zolang er op een tie-rap geen wll vermeld staat is het wat mij betreft geen hijsgereedschap.



en dat bedoel ik dus ook wel een beetje... nou zou tie-raps voor mijn dj-booth geen probleem zijn, maar in die truss carré waar ik het over had... die stond 3 meter hoog denk ik.. en dus 3 stukken led tubes derin.. zou dan de halfcoupler niet wat geschikter zijn?? (mischien beetje domme vraag, maar ik bedoel dus meer... zouden jullie dan nog tie-raps gebruiken??)

----------


## Banned

MEt tyrips kun je ze best vastmaken hoor LEDbuis weegt niets en 2 tyrips kunnen dat gewicht wel dragen ( moet je niet die Gamma rotzooi gebruiken ) maar gewoon de echte ! 

Zijn ook getest op gewicht en kracht  en kunnen gemakkelijk de LEDbuis dragen. Daarbij moet je wel saven maar dat moet je alles als het in een constructie hangt.

----------


## luc2366

> oww oke, ik dacht dat mensen echt truss klemmen op die beugeltjes schroeven oid..



zo doe ik het toch ja. en een safety erdoor, dan ben je helemaal klaar.

----------


## dj full effect

> zo doe ik het toch ja. en een safety erdoor, dan ben je helemaal klaar.



waar doe jij een safety "door" heen?

----------


## erik janssens

Hallo,
ik heb hier 9 showtec led tubes basic liggen. Slechts 4 werken prima. Met de overige 5 heb ik problemen. Zodra ik er spanning op zet gaan alle led branden. Als ik dan het controller-signaal aansluit gaan ze uit en blijven ze uit. De overige tubes werken wel gewoon en kabel breuk is dus niet de oorzaak. Ook de voeding kan het probleem niet zijn omdat ze wel gewoon branden zonder signaal.
Kan iemand mij helpen ???
Gr. Erik

----------


## Tummy

> Hallo,
> ik heb hier 9 showtec led tubes basic liggen. Slechts 4 werken prima. Met de overige 5 heb ik problemen. Zodra ik er spanning op zet gaan alle led branden. Als ik dan het controller-signaal aansluit gaan ze uit en blijven ze uit. De overige tubes werken wel gewoon en kabel breuk is dus niet de oorzaak. Ook de voeding kan het probleem niet zijn omdat ze wel gewoon branden zonder signaal.
> Kan iemand mij helpen ???
> Gr. Erik



je moet instellen in het menu dat je 9 tubes heb  :Smile: ,
staat bij: "Tube ammount" geloof ik.
probleem heb ik ook weleens gehad,

----------


## erik janssens

Hallo Tummy,
bedankt voor je snelle reactie. Het probleem blijft zich voordoen. Ik heb 1 tube aangesloten en dan gebeurt hetzelfde. Ik heb meer het idee dat er een IC niet doet wat het moet doen. Ik heb een defecte tube inmiddels uit elkaar gehaald en rechtstreeks op de controller aan gesloten. Weer hetzelfde..... als ik spanning op de tube zet dan branden alle leds, sluit ik vervolgens het controller signaal aan...... dan gaan de leds uit en blijven uit.
Kun je me nog verder helpen ?

Gr. Erik

----------


## laserguy

Probleem heb ik ook eens gehad met de modellen van HQ Power. Het was toen een totaal onlogische setting in de controller die ervoor zorgde dat ze wel werkten. Helaas is dat al bijna 2 jaar geleden en weet ik van buiten niet meer wat de exacte instelling was.

----------

